# invitar, En Barcelona (Pronunciation: N + b,v,p)



## chicanul

Hello,

I have just read that _N_ is pronounced _m_ before _b,v,p _as in :

"En Barcelona..." = [embarcelona]

"invitar" = [imbitar]

Is that correct? or do spanish speakers just use the _N_ sound?


----------



## Txiri

Yes, it´s correct.


----------



## Argónida

I'd never thought about it, but it's true! 

I've just learnt something about my own way of speaking from an English-speaking person. Thanks!


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

I don't think I do the m sound intstead of n. That said, perhaps some people, especially if they speak very fast, will do. I MUST find a Spanish dictionary with pronounciation guides. I might have been wrong my whole life :/


----------



## Prog Lady

At least in Buenos Aires, we always pronounce _m_ before _b,v,p.

_


----------



## Bilma

In Mexico we *do not* pronouce like "m" . An "n" is always pronounced as an "n".

invitar = /invitar/


----------



## Soy Yo

No siempre. En Yucatán hasta dicen "Yucatam".

Es normal que la n cambie a m antes de una consonante bilabial (b, v, p)... (la m es bilabial tambien) y por eso se cambia el punto de articulación.  Da me un beso. dá-meum-bé-so.

tranvía (se pronuncia casi trambía), por ejemplo.


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

Of course you pronounce \m before b and p when they are in the same word, because there's an ortographic rule saying there's indeed an m. But in "En Buenos Airos", "En Panamá", do you also pronounce n as an m?

I am not sure now about "invitar", "enverdecer", "envite", ... but I got a plausible explanation for many people doing the \n sound. In elder Spanish, v was pronounced as the English \v. Many people in Spain have been taught to say \v instead of \b (which is not correct in nowadays Spanish), and even when they do pronounce \b when they speak, if you ask them to say something slowly you will notice a soft \v. In their minds they find b and v as having a different sound, so they will pronounce \n.

Also, people from Catalonia (Cataluña) do pronounce \v like the English v when they speak Catalan, because that's the correct thing to do. So perhaps in Spanish, they will also pronounce \n and not \m, again because of finding deep in their minds v and b having a different sound, although it's for a different reason.


----------



## Jeromed

It's very true.
It happens in Spain, Argentina, Mexico, Cuba and everywhere else in the Spanish-speaking world.
It's just that native speakers don't notice that they pronounce it that way and when someone points it out to them, many deny it (see above).


----------



## lazarus1907

Independientemente de si la gente intenta pronunciar la consonante *ene* como *eme* o no antes de b, v y p, al pasar de un sonido a otro, es casi inevitable que, aunque ocurra momentáneamente, el velo del paladar quede abierto, que es la diferencia principal entre la *eme *y los sonidos /b/ y /p/. El fonema /b/ en su realización oclusiva solo se diferencia de /m/ por su nasalidad, y al pasar de la n, que es nasal, a un sonido labial como /b/, es muy difícil diferenciarlos al hablar normalmente, ya que la *eme* es labial también. Incluso en fonogramas es prácticamente imposible ver esta distinción al hablar normalmente (y rápido).

Que alguien desafíe a otro a que distinga entre "compadre" y "con padre", sin resultar afectado al hablar.


----------



## Jeromed

> Unpronounceable:
> In elder Spanish, v was pronounced as the English v/


 
Do you have evidence of this? I'd like to take a look at it.


----------



## Outsider

Bilma said:
			
		

> In Mexico we do not pronouce like "m" . An "n" is always pronounced as an "n".
> 
> invitar = /invitar/


Don't you mean /in*b*itar/? It's the presence of the /b/ which makes the preceding /n/ be realized as an [m]. This is a type of assimilation.


----------



## Jeromed

Outsider said:


> Don't you mean /in*b*itar/? It's the presence of the /b/ which makes the preceding /n/ be realized as an [m]. This is a type of assimilation.


 
Would you also say that it's the consonant that makes the b have the sound of *b* and not of*ß*?


----------



## Outsider

Yes. Wikipedia's page on Spanish phonology, which I have usually found accurate, states so:



> * appears initially (in some accents) and after nasals (bomba, envidia)*


----------



## lazarus1907

cthulhufhtagn said:


> In elder Spanish, v was pronounced as the English \v.


¿Hace cuánto de eso? ¿Cuando aún hablábamos latín?

«Assi como Juan de Mena dixo en la Coronación, que acabó un pie en proverbios y otro en sobervios, adonde passa una v por una b; y esto suélese hazer en defeto de consonante, aunque b por v y v por b muy usado está, porque tienen gran hermandad entre sí, assí como si dezimos biva y reciba; y otros muchos enxemplos pudiéramos traer, mas dexémoslos por evitar prolixidad.

Juan del Encina, 1496

...digo que en esta nuestra lengua los castellanos muy poco la dividen y differencian de la V. Porque ninguna differencia han hecho en el escrevir la palabra con b más que con v. Porque entre ellos ansí escriven bibir y bever. Y escriven vien con v. Y otras qualesquiera palabras semejantes, porque en la pronunciaçión *ningún puro castellano sabe hazer differençia*.

Villalón, 1558

Truovo ancora altre voci Castigliane diversamente scriversi hora con b hora con v, il che non procede da altro che della conformith o ver' affinità che è fra la b & la v, come boto, voto; barba, barva; biuir, vivir; gobierno, govierno.

GIOVANI MARIO ALESSANDRI D'URBINO, 1560

A lo mejor estás hablando de dialectos (o lenguas) anteriores al castellano.


----------



## Jeromed

Outsider said:


> Yes. Wikipedia's page on Spanish phonology, which I have usually found accurate, states so:


 
Thanks. 
Hmmmm, I'd say that * appears initially in all accents. It changes to [ß] only if the preceding word ends in a vowel.*


----------



## Outsider

In other words, it depends on whether it's an isolated utterance, or connected speech.



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Hace cuánto de eso? ¿Cuando aún hablábamos latín?


El latín tampoco tenía [v].

P.S. Incidentally, the /n/ + /p/, /b/ --> [mp], [mb] assimilation seems to be fairly common cross-linguistically. Japanese has it, too.


----------



## Jeromed

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Hace cuánto de eso? ¿Cuando aún hablábamos latín?
> A lo mejor estás hablando de dialectos (o lenguas) anteriores al castellano.


 
 

Entiendo que en latín la v tenía sonido de u.  ¿Es correcto?


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

I'm going to scan two pages of a book I have. Hold on for some minutes


----------



## Jeromed

Bilma said:


> In Mexico we *do not* pronouce like "m" . An "n" is always pronounced as an "n".
> 
> invitar = /invitar/


 
Nope.  As pointed out above, Mexicans say /imbitar/, just like everyone else.  You just haven't noticed it.


----------



## Txiri

Lazarus cita "biuir" también.


----------



## lazarus1907

cthulhufhtagn said:


> I'm going to scan two pages of a book I have. Hold on for some minutes


Danos el nombre del libro, porque yo tengo varios de fonética y fonética histórica que dicen lo contrario. Mira lo que dice el DPD:

*3.* No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras _b_ y _v_. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. La pronunciación de la _v_ *como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español*, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional.

Pero, independientemente de lo que piensen algunos autores, hay referencias históricas medievales de autores españoles y europeos que atestiguan que en español esta distinción nunca ha existido realmente. Recordemos que el español viene del dialecto de una diminuta región del norte de españa, llamado castellano, que tenía ciertas peculiaridades, y que adoptó otras al mezclarse con otros hablantes. Otros dialectos e idiomas sí consideraban esta distinción, pero no mezclemos los idiomas.


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

Regarding b and v (see the chart):

img212.imageshack.us/img212/6109/kscan0001fc0.jpg

Regarding v vowel/consonant issue:

img69.imageshack.us/img69/7537/kscan0003dg6.jpg


----------



## Outsider

La segunda página está al revés, pero la primera coincide con lo que ha dicho Lazarus. 

(Creo que se equivocan cuando dicen que el latín tenía el sonido [v]. En latín clásico, lo que existía era [w]. En latín tardío, este evolucinó para [ß].)


----------



## Txiri

La representación gráfica de los sonidos son las letras. Los fonemas son inmateriales ya que son representaciones mentales de los sonidos; los sonidos y las letras son materiales. Los sonidos son ilimitados, frente a los fonemas y las letras que son limitados. Los primeros son algo individual y concreto, fonemas y letras son algo colectivo y social.
Un fonema puede ser representado por dos o más letras:
/b/: b, v, w: balón, velo, wagneriano.

De:
http://www.infor.uva.es/~descuder/proyectos/boca/datos/fon.htm


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

Sí, era en latín era [w], pero en castellano antiguo evolucionó a [v].

How do you translate "castellano antiguo" in English then Lazarus, if not "elder Spanish"?

Anyway, what I said is still true. Many people have been taught when they were a child to say [v] when v appeared.

Edito: Txiri, creo que eso ya lo sabemos todos. No es lo que estamos discutiendo


----------



## lazarus1907

cthulhufhtagn said:


> Many people have been taught when they were a child to say [v] when v appeared.


No acabo de entender esta frase. ¿Podrías traducírmela?


----------



## Outsider

cthulhufhtagn said:


> Sí, era en latín era [w], pero en castellano antiguo evolucionó a [v].


No, [ß], la fricativa o aproximante bilabial sonora. 
La [v] es labiodental. El único sonido labiodental del español es [f].


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

My fault, it's horribly constructed >.<

A mucha gente en España le enseñaron cuando eran pequeños a pronunciar la v como [v]. I've heard people on his 20's saying [v]entana.

De nuevo, ¿cómo traduces "castellano antiguo" al inglés? Yo dije "elder Spanish" y creo que de ahí viene nuestra confusión.


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

Outsider said:


> No, [ß], la fricativa o aproximante bilabial sonora.
> La [v] es labiodental. El único sonido labiodental del español es [f].



Fue de [w] a [ß], y en algunos lugares [ß] se transformó en [v].


----------



## Outsider

Sí, pero en eses lugares no se hablaba español, sino catalán, italiano, francés...


----------



## Txiri

cthulhufhtagn said:


> How you translate "castellano antiguo" in English then, if not "elder Spanish"?
> 
> Anyway, what I said is still true. Many people have been taught when they were a child to say [v] when v appeared.
> 
> Edito: Txiri, creo que eso ya lo sabemos todos. No es lo que estamos discutiendo


 
In my university studies here in the US (doctorado en filología hispánica y española) se llama "Old Spanish".  

People might have been taught that, because they naturally pronounced /b/, but there IS no phoneme /v/ in Spanish.  There is one allophone of /b/, which is /ß/

Initial position:  always  /b/
Vamos a bailar:  /bamos a ßailar/
Intervocalic position:  always /ß/
bebiendo:  /beßjendo/

The other determining factors are the consonant which precedes the letter, indistintamente si es una b o una v.


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

Es que estoy hablando de castellano antiguo, y dije "elder Spanish", pero nadie me dice cómo se diría en inglés  Ok, ahora me lo han dicho. Pues eso, que habla de "Old Spanish".

De hecho me consta que algunos sefardíes (no sé si todos) guardan la distinción *, [v], y no hablan catalán precisamente 

Ya sé que en castellano no existe [v], sólo daba una explicación en mi opinión plausible de por qué alguien a quien enseñaron así diría /inbitar/ y no /imbitar/.*


----------



## Outsider

cthulhufhtagn said:


> De hecho me consta que algunos sefardíes (no sé si todos) guardan la distinción *, [v], y no hablan catalán precisamente *


*Más probablemente, su [ß] ha evolucionado en [v], como en las otras lenguas románicas; tal vez por influencia de estas.*


----------



## Idiomático

lazarus1907 said:


> Danos el nombre del libro, porque yo tengo varios de fonética y fonética histórica que dicen lo contrario. Mira lo que dice el DPD:
> 
> *3.* No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras _b_ y _v_. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. La pronunciación de la _v_ *como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español*, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional.
> 
> Pero, independientemente de lo que piensen algunos autores, hay referencias históricas medievales de autores españoles y europeos que atestiguan que en español esta distinción nunca ha existido realmente. Recordemos que el español viene del dialecto de una diminuta región del norte de españa, llamado castellano, que tenía ciertas peculiaridades, y que adoptó otras al mezclarse con otros hablantes. Otros dialectos e idiomas sí consideraban esta distinción, pero no mezclemos los idiomas.


 

Pronto cumpliré 78 años de edad y a veces olvido lo que aprendí en la escuela primaria.  Sin embargo, me parece que en la ortografía española antes de _b_ y _p _siempre se escribe _m_, nunca_ n_  (embestir, emparedado, embolsicar, etc.).  En ese caso, sólo nos resta preocuparnos por la _v_ que, como siempre se pronuncia igual que la _b_, lógicamente debe estar precedida por el sonido _m_ (e[mb]idia, e[mb]ase, e[mb]oltura (etc.). ¿No es cierto?


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

Encuentro interesante este artículo sobre la adoptación de la v labiodental por parte de los sefardíes:

http://cvc.cervantes.es/obref/anuario/anuario_01/hernandez/p05.htm

Punto 2 de "Elementos conservadores".

También este, donde se habla de que Nebrija distinguía y recomendaba una v labiodental.

http://dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/articulo?codigo=2224554&orden=103181&info=link

Habla en especial de Extremadura, pero hace un análisis histórico también.

Por supuesto, no hablamos del español actual. Aunque actualmente se interprete que nunca ha habido una v labiodental como tal en el español, es significativo la distinción y recomendación que de ella hacía Nebrija y la Real Academia en sus inicios, fruto de cuán arraigada estaría la confusión (que se mantiene hasta hoy día). Cabe recordar que una lengua la hacen los hablantes


----------



## Jeromed

Ahora que recuerdo, existe el fonema /v/ en el castellano de Chile, pero no se corresponde necesariamente con la letra v, sino con ambas, la b y la v, pero dependiendo de su posiciòn en la palabra.  
Allì, por ejemplo dicen /árvol/, en lugar de /árbol/.


----------



## lazarus1907

cthulhufhtagn said:


> También este, donde se habla de que Nebrija distinguía y recomendaba una v labiodental.
> 
> http://dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/articulo?codigo=2224554&orden=103181&info=link


¿En serio? ¿Dónde?





> Ya aludimos antes a las posturas de Nebrija, recogidas por Amado Alonso. Recogemos las más interesantes, como la descripción de v.


Todas las citas anteriores están recogidas por Amado Alonso, según se menciona en ese artículo.

Reproduzco de nuevo las palabras de Nebrija:

 De la B e V consonante e vocal. dexando agora lo que se podría hazer para bien i iustamente escrevir el castellano, vengamos a lo que se haze contra toda razón de orthographia i letras, escreviendo una cosa i pronunciando otra, contra el segundo principio que presuposimos. El qual error, por la mayor parte acontece a causa del parentesco i vezindad que tienen unas letras con otras, como entre la b i la v consonante; en tanto grado que algunos de los nuestros apenas las pueden distinguir, assí en la escriptura como en la pronunciación, siendo entre ellas tanta differencia quanta puede ser entre cualesquier dos letras.

Por si alguien no lo entiende, dice que la be y la uve son tan parecidas a oídos de los que hablan español, que apenas pueden distinguir los sonidos.

De nuevo: ¿Dónde exactamente recomienda Nebrija que pronunciemos la uve como labiodental?


----------



## Jeromed

cthulhufhtagn said:


> A mucha gente en España le enseñaron cuando eran pequeños a pronunciar la v como [v]. I've heard people on his 20's saying [v]entana.
> De nuevo, ¿cómo traduces "castellano antiguo" al inglés? Yo dije "elder Spanish" y creo que de ahí viene nuestra confusión.


 
No sólo en España, sino también en Latinoamérica. Pero no es más que un mito perpetuado -sin malicia- por los propios profesores. Es como como si ¡ellos tuvieran un complejo de inferioridad por la pronunciaciòn supuestamente "errada" de esa letra!


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿En serio? ¿Dónde?Todas las citas anteriores están recogidas por Amado Alonso, según se menciona en ese artículo.
> 
> De nuevo: ¿Dónde exactamente recomienda Nebrija que pronunciemos la uve como labiodental?



Lee el tercer párrafo del documento. Se dice que Nebrija secundaba la recomendación de pronunciar la v como labiodental. No se le cita en el documento, pero se presenta una biografía donde supongo que se podrá encontrar una referencia más extensa a ello.

Y Jeromed, es cierto lo que dices, yo también pienso que es por eso, al igual que ciertas personas que dicen "dijistes". Al fenómeno se le llama sobrecorrección (al menos es el nombre que yo he escuchado) pero es totalmente incorrecto. Volviendo al tema, yo sólo presentaba el caso de la existencia extendida (cada vez menos) de una v labiodental (hoy incorrecta, y antes no regida, con dos corrientes de opinión) para aquellos que lo desconocieran 

Y volviendo al tema principal. Sobre "invitar" acepto que puede que digamos todos m sin darnos cuenta, ¿pero también en los casos como "En Panamá", "En Barcelona"? Yo me oigo y creo que no (claro, hablando rápido no se distingue), pero con un ritmo normal estoy casi seguro de que pronuncio la [n].

Y en el caso de "enmendar", ¿nos escucháis decir /emendar/, /emmendar/ o /enmendar/? Ya se despertó mi curiosidad


----------



## Outsider

cthulhufhtagn said:


> Encuentro interesante este artículo sobre la adoptación de la v labiodental por parte de los sefardíes:
> 
> http://cvc.cervantes.es/obref/anuario/anuario_01/hernandez/p05.htm
> 
> Punto 2 de "Elementos conservadores".
> 
> También este, donde se habla de que Nebrija distinguía y recomendaba una v labiodental.
> 
> http://dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/articulo?codigo=2224554&orden=103181&info=link
> 
> Habla en especial de Extremadura, pero hace un análisis histórico también.


Me parece que los autores de eses artículos confunden dos cosas que en realidad son distintas:


distinguir _b_ de _v_ en la pronuncia;

pronunciar la _v_ como labiodental
No hay cuestión de que hubo una época en que se distinguía la _b_ de la _v_ (esta última entonces escrita _u_) en todas las lenguas románicas de Iberia. 

Pero en eses tiempos la _v_ era más probablemente bilabial, no labiodental; una bilabial fricativa /ß/, diferente de la bilabial plosiva que se representa por /b/ en el alfabeto fonético internacional. Con el tiempo, la bilabial española /ß/ se fusionó con la /b/ en un único fonema. En otras lenguas, como el italiano o el catalán o el portugués en casi todo su territorio, no ocurrió esta fusión, sino que la /ß/ evolucionó en /v/, manteniéndose un fonema distinto de /b/.



cthulhufhtagn said:


> Lee el tercer párrafo del documento. Se dice que Nebrija secundaba la recomendación de pronunciar la v como labiodental.


Del artículo, me queda claro que Nebrija era un prescriptivista. Probablemente, quería imitar un modelo ideal francés o italiano, o un falso modelo latino inspirado en estos idiomas.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Jeromed said:


> Ahora que recuerdo, existe el fonema /v/ en el castellano de Chile, pero no se corresponde necesariamente con la letra v, sino con ambas, la b y la v, pero dependiendo de su posiciòn en la palabra.
> Allì, por ejemplo dicen /árvol/, en lugar de /árbol/.



Te refieres al sonido [v] no al fonema /v/. Algunas personas (no en Chile, sino en Venezuela, según lo que yo he leído) en lugar del sonido [ß] usan el sonido [v], entre dos vocales o después de algunas consonantes como la /r/.

vaca = /báka/ = [báka]
la vaca = /labáka/ = [laßáka] o [laváka]

boca = /bóka/ = [bóka]
la boca = /labóka/ = [laßóka] o [lavóka]

árbol = /árbol/ = [árßol] o [árvol]


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

You guys were definitely right with the pronounciation issue:

de consu4 <consu4@rae.es> 

 fecha 20-sep-2007 12:14 
asunto Consulta RAE 
enviado por rae.es 

   Como explica Antonio Quilis en su _Tratado de fonología y fonética españolas, _cuya lectura le recomendamos, el alófono bilabial [m] «se produce siempre que la consonante nasal precede a una consonante labial, [p], * o [m]».**

   Así, efectivamente, la pronunciación de los casos que nos plantea es la siguiente: invitar pron. [imbitár], en Barcelona pron. [embarzelóna], en Palencia pron. [empalénzia].

    No obstante, en la secuencia nm se dan dos soluciones distintas: la asimilación y pronunciación como [m] en el habla relajada [emmendár] y la conservación de su pronunciación diferenciada en el habla cuidada: [enmendár].

[Empleamos el símbolo * para señalar las formas u oraciones incorrectas o poco recomendables desde el punto de vista normativo].

Reciba un cordial saludo.
—
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española*


----------



## Outsider

L4ut4r0 said:


> Te refieres al sonido [v] no al fonema /v/. Algunas personas (no en Chile, sino en Venezuela, según lo que yo he leído) en lugar del sonido [ß] usan el sonido [v], entre dos vocales o después de algunas consonantes como la /r/.


Gracias por ese apunte muy interesante. Creo que aclara algunas inconsistencias que suelen aparecer quando se habla de este tema.


----------



## willardandkurzt

Yes, it is true but it's context-related so you don't have to worry about it it comes naturally.


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

Sí, hay varios temas acá.

1.  Es verdad que existe la sobrecorrección, y que muchos hispanohablantes creen que deben diferenciar entre las letras b y v, pronunciándolas como b y v, como otras lenguas las diferencian.  

2.  En Chile por lo menos, casi todos las letras b y v se pronuncian como _v _fricativo dentolabial, o como un fricativo bilabial, _b_ solo aparece en palabras como también, o ambos. En el resto de los casos suena todo como  _savía, vueno, varco, havlava_, _re´valarse_, etc...  

Perdón, pero mi teclado no tiene símbolos fonéticos.

PS  En inglés también existe la misma tendencia de pronunciar _m_ delante _p_ o _b_.  Ejemplo  _unpublished_.  Si uno lo pronuncia de forma natural sale como _umpublished_.


----------



## Jeromed

> Originalmente publicado por *L4ut4r0*
> Te refieres al sonido [v] no al fonema /v/. Algunas personas (no en Chile, sino en Venezuela, según lo que yo he leído) en lugar del sonido [ß] usan el sonido [v], entre dos vocales o después de algunas consonantes como la /r/.


 


> Originalmente publicado por *zpoludnia swiata*
> 2. En Chile por lo menos, casi todos las letras b y v se pronuncian como _v _fricativo dentolabial, o como un fricativo bilabial, _b_ solo aparece en palabras como también, o ambos. En el resto de los casos suena todo como _savía, vueno, varco, havlava_, _re´valarse_, etc...


 
Y entonces, ¿cómo pronuncian la b y la v en Chile?


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

la _b _y la _v_ se pronuncian como un sonido:  labial fricativo (el sonido entre _b_ y _v_), o dentolabial fricativo, o sea la _v_.  El sonido labial obstruento (_b_), sólo aparece justo delante una _m_, como en ambiente, tambien, ambos, etc...

Asi que en Chile se escribe (como tipo de broma--pero como buen ejemplo de la pronunciacion local):  _güeno_ en vez de _bueno_.  

Lo interesante es que cuando la gente quiere modular bien "vien", es aún más notorio.


----------



## Jeromed

zpoludnia swiata said:


> la _b _y la _v_ se pronuncian como un sonido: labial fricativo (el sonido entre _b_ y _v_), o dentolabial fricativo, o sea la _v_. El sonido labial obstruento (_b_), sólo aparece justo delante una _m_, como en ambiente, tambien, ambos, etc...
> 
> Lo interesante es que cuando la gente quiere modular bien "vien", es aún más notorio.


 
¡Gracias! ¿Pero por qué *L4ut4r0* dice que esto no ocurre en Chile, sino en Venezuela?


----------



## L4ut4r0

Jeromed said:


> ¡Gracias! ¿Pero por qué *L4ut4r0* dice que esto no ocurre en Chile, sino en Venezuela?


Porque yo no escucho que digamos [ovéja] o [lóvo] sino más bien [oß_eja] y [loß_o] con un sonido que según aprendí en otro hilo, se llama aproximante (no fricativo, que es parecido). En todo caso sé que los hablantes nativos no son los más adecuados para analizar su propia fonética.

Lo de Venezuela lo leí en un foro hace muchos años. Un forero citaba al lingüista Enrique Obediente, en _El idioma español de la Venezuela actual_, Caracas: Cuadernos Lagovén, 1992.Por otro lado, algo que se ha venido observando últimamente, especialmente entre la gente joven, es el fenómeno de pronunciar v allí donde la lengua tiene b. Y este sí es un fenomeno espontáneo. Es sonido puede ser una labiodental tensa ([v]) o una labiodental suave, sin friccion ([<ypsilon>]). Asi, no es raro oír ['vweno] por bueno, [no 'avles] por no hables.​


----------



## knuckleball_man

I just asked a Mexican girl sitting next to me how she pronounces the word and she said "inbitar".  After I suggested it could be pronounced "imbitar" she denied that and said that was not common, at least not in Cuernavaca Mexico where I am.


----------



## Idiomático

knuckleball_man said:


> I just asked a Mexican girl sitting next to me how she pronounces the word and she said "inbitar". After I suggested it could be pronounced "imbitar" she denied that and said that was not common, at least not in Cuernavaca Mexico where I am.


 
The correct spelling is invitar, the correct pronunciation is _inbitar.  _Some people may strain to pronounce it as imbitar or invitar, but it sounds unnatural and affected.


----------



## Outsider

Idiomático said:


> The correct spelling is invitar, the correct pronunciation is _inbitar. _Some people may strain to pronounce it as imbitar or invitar, but it sounds unnatural and affected.


I'm afraid the pronunciation suggested by Idiomático is one of those that sound affected. The natural and correct one, as the RAE says (see post #43), is [imbitar].


----------



## Idiomático

Lazarus put it very well in posting No. 10 when he said:

"Que alguien desafíe a otro a que distinga entre "compadre" y "con padre", sin resultar afectado al hablar".

Just substitute "imbitar" and "inbitar" for "compadre" and "con padre."


----------



## Outsider

If you're saying that they're pronounced the same way, I agree. But that way is with [mb], not with [nb].


----------



## Idiomático

*As you say.                             *


----------



## Outsider

It's the RAE that says it...


----------



## Ukrainito

Jeromed said:


> Do you have evidence of this? I'd like to take a look at it.



As a matter of fact, the living proof is the language of Sephardic Jews known as *Ladino* (Judeo-Spanish, Djudezmo, Judeo-Español). It still preserves many phonetic, grammar, lexic etc. characteristics of the Medieval Castilian language, as the vast majority of the Jews of Spain were forced to leave Spain in the late 15th century (según el Edicto de Expulsión de 1942)

Anyway, in present-day Ladino they still have two distinct sounds for* b* and *v*. The latter being pronounced as the labio-dental v found in most other languages.

HOWEVER, there's some confusion betwen the historical *b* and *v* in many Ladino words, which implies that already in the 15th century the Castilian-speaking population of the Iberian Peninsula started mixing the two sound together. E.g., the Ladino word for "word" is *bervio* (as opposed to the historical Latin _verbum-verbo-verbio_).

Learn more on the Ladino-language version of Wikipedia at http://lad.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zwitter

OK, so it seems that in Spanish things are not pronounced exactly as they are written. Is there maybe another topic or another resource with those differences explained (e.g. "n" in front of b/p/v is pronounced like an "m")?


----------



## duvija

Zwitter said:


> OK, so it seems that in Spanish things are not pronounced exactly as they are written. Is there maybe another topic or another resource with those differences explained (e.g. "n" in front of b/p/v is pronounced like an "m")?



None of the sounds in Spanish are pronounced as they are written. It's a myth. Each letter has a different sound, depending on the preceding or following one.


----------



## Amapolas

It happens in English too. It's called assimilation. Only native speakers are not aware of it; the mouth does it automatically.


----------



## Zwitter

OK, but there should also be a set of rules, right? There must be a way for a Spanish learner to know how to pronounce things properly.


----------



## duvija

Zwitter said:


> OK, but there should also be a set of rules, right? There must be a way for a Spanish learner to know how to pronounce things properly.



Allright. I'm creating a phonetic alphabet (I meant to do it many years ago) to keep in the forum and add/change/delete when needed. It'll take me a while. I promise.


----------



## duvija

Here it goes: Please correct and add what's missing.

*Sounds** of the Spanish alphabet:*

No, in Spanish we don’t speak as we write (eternal mythology). There is assimilation and spelling pronunciations.
The effects of one sound over another normally happen also across word boundaries (except rare occurrences).
A normal syllable in Spanish ends in vowel, or in “ l /n /r /s” . They may end in other consonants, but those consonants tend to disappear.

*Vowels:* /a, e, i, o, u / Native speakers of Spanish believe each vowel has one single sound. No, they don’t. They vary so much that a speaker of another language, like English, may believe we also have open and closed vowels, as English does. The sounds are phonetically different, not phonologically. Our vowels change according to the surrounding consonants, but native speakers don’t even notice this.

*b/d/g *- Voiced stops. They act in similar fashion). They are almost not pronounced in between vowels, particularly in fast speech. When they disappear, the vocalic sounds left behind may diphthongize. We’ll see them one by one.

*b *- It’s a stop in word/phrase initial or after [m]. Otherwise (intervocalically, or after other consonants), it’s a [β] in theory. It’s not a strong Greek-like beta, but just an approximant, meaning ‘don’t blow too hard’. Preceding nasal sounds like [m].

*c *- [ka, ko, ku] and [se, si] (except in some areas of Spain where it’s [θe, θi]. A preceding nasal before a hard [k] becomes [ŋ]
*cc* - [ks] or [kθ]
*ch* - it’s a common ‘ch’ (I can’t find the IPA character I like for this one)

*d *- Stop in phrase initial position, and after [n] and [l] . Fricative ð (actually ‘approximant’) intervocalically and after [r]. A nasal preceding it stays as [n].

*e - *(see Vowels)

*f *- not too fricative. Not really a labiodental. More like a blow. Before voiced consonants, it may sound like a [v]  “afgano” (not common, but it’s the only occurrence as a real [v]) . A nasal before a ‘f’ is always spelled ‘n’ but it’s pronounced [m]: “enfriar”.

*g *- Stop in phrase initial position and after nasal (which in itself becomes an [ŋ]). Approximant [ɣ] intervocalically and after other cons.

*h *- doesn’t sound, unless preceded by “c”

*i* - (see Vowels)

*j* - various degrees of gutturality (from [x] to [χ] according to regional differences).

*k *- doesn’t exist but it’s kept in spelling of words of foreign origin. Pronounced always [k] .

*l *- depending on the vowel following it, it’ll be more or less fronted. When it’s followed by “r”, the “r” becomes a trill.

*ll*- Incredibly different according to region. From an _ to a [y], to a [zh/sh].__

*m *- a bilabial nasal. Remember a ‘n’ may sound like [m] before labials, so when you hear it, you can’t be sure. In Caribbean Spanish it may be a [ɱ].

*n* - Typical nasal. It assimilates in POA (point of articulation) to the following consonant. In Caribbean Spanish it tends to be an angma even intervocalically. 

*ñ* - our famous palatal. It never precedes a diphthong starting with “i”

*o* - (see Vowels)

*p *- one of the few that actually sounds like it’s spelled in all positions (except final, where it can disappear). A nasal preceding it becomes a bilabial [m].

*q* - always followed by ‘u’ and it’s pronounced [k]

*r* - Has two clearly different sounds. It’s a [r] but in word initial it’s a ‘rehilada’. In this case, word initial position counts for pronunciation. After “s/n/l” it’s a ‘rr’. In Caribbean Spanish, it tends to become a [ l ] in syllable final position.

*rr *- always spelled like this intervocalically. Sounds like a trill. (I don’t like the IPA character).

*s* - Another with regional differences. In Spain it may sounds like a ‘sh’, in other countries it’s a plain [s], in some regions it softens in syllable final position, almost to an . In others, it may even disappear in word final. Considering that the ‘s’ is the marker for the plural, to the foreign ears it may seem that we lost that marker. Never fear. The vowel preceding it gives us the necessary clue. You just have to be a native speaker of that area. 

*t *- a nice one. It’s basically a [t]. May disappear in word final position.

*u* - (see Vowels)

*v* - it appears only in spelling. In most areas, a “v” is just a *. In places like Chile and areas of Mexico, the ‘v’ and the ‘b’ may sound like slight fricatives, but b/v are always identical. A nasal preceding it is a “n” in spelling, a [m] in sound.**

w - like the ‘k’, only in foreign words. Sounds like  The letter is called ‘doble ve’ or ‘uve’. 

x - it’s a combination of two sounds: k+s (Curiosity: it’s the only letter whose name doesn’t contain it). 

y - another one like the “ll”. It takes all the gamut from [ i ] to [y]. In some areas it may be identical or different from that ‘ll’.

z - according to region, [s] or [θ]. In spelling, it doesn’t precede e/i (with some exceptions like ‘zen’)* _


----------



## Amapolas

Very comprehensive, Duvija. 
May I add that in w you meant 'doble ve' or 'doble uve'?
And as to the F, correct me if I'm wrong, the 'm' sound before the 'f' in words such as 'enfriar' is not a _true_ M, but a labiodental /ɱ/ i.e. the lower lip articulates with the upper teeth. 
Or am I nitpicking?


----------



## Agró

duvija said:


> *ll*- Incredibly different according to region. From an _ to a [y], to a [zh/sh].__
> 
> _


_

And to a [ʎ]._


----------



## duvija

Amapolas said:


> Very comprehensive, Duvija.
> May I add that in w you meant 'doble ve' or 'doble uve'?
> And as to the F, correct me if I'm wrong, the 'm' sound before the 'f' in words such as 'enfriar' is not a _true_ M, but a labiodental /ɱ/ i.e. the lower lip articulates with the upper teeth.
> Or am I nitpicking?



You're right. 
for W it should be: doble ve, ve doble, doble uve, uve doble. (Uve only in Spain, and a little bit in Chile)

The nasal preceding [f] it's a labiodental, but it's not a ɱ (the ɱ is how Cuban pronounce the name Ema, with a strange angma-like sound.  I don't know why it shows up as a 'labiodental', when that symbol is for a labiovelar, if we want to be consistent.). There is no symbol for the labiodental m (time to create one, I believe).


----------



## duvija

Agró said:


> And to a [ʎ].



Yes, to that.


----------



## duvija

And some stuff is missing from the chart. Like the explanations for b/d/g should be more parallel in shape.

 (I have to add that our lovely p/t that seem to be the only symbols that have a single pronunciation, it's not even true. In my dialect, in fast speech, p/t in syllable final position go to hell.)

And I should do the same thing, but in Spanish. Don't know whether to put it in Solo Español, or here.


----------

